# This is Cruelty! ~WARNING~ Graphic Picture



## Sharbel

It first came to my attention that certain cultures regard dog meat consumption as normal when one month ago after a neighbor notice strange activity in a house where some Vietnamese lived the police questioned 3 people of why they were raising 5 puppies feeding them with ...boiled rice to receive the response that they were breeding them in order to slaughter them!!!

They were even surprised to hear that in Cyprus this is illegal saying that in their country they sell dog meat in butcher shops!

To my surprise our Vietnamese housemaid confirmed this adding that dog meat is actually very tasty. This was also confirmed by the Filipino housemaid of the neighbor saying that in Philippines too consuming dog meat is normal.

This practice is so disgusting... Can not the international community do something to stop this cannibalism? How can we criticize the chaining of dogs in Portugal for instance and close our eyes to the slaughtering of thousands if not millions of poor dogs by these cannibal cultures?


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Since its illegal where you are, then they should stop. But Vietnamese and Philipinos have been doing it for hundreds of years, can't really stop traditon. But since they are in your area and its illegal they should respect it and not do it anymore

I too am against it, but its their culture, it would be different if it were in their home country.But since they are where you are, they shouldn't be doing that.


----------



## Sharbel

By the same count and rational they chain dogs in Portugal and some other countries. Yet nobody here apart from one poster understood that his is the culture in Portugal and something probably followed up by them over centuries.

If eating human beings or chaining human beings in slavery was legal in many cultures why then we fought to abolish cannibalism and slavery? Both were cultural issues that in the countries where these were practiced were legal.

Why we bothered and fought for their abolishment? 

In some countries this is still normal "CULTURE": Dog meat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and
Dog Meat Restaurants in Vietnam: The Fine Art of Eating Thit Cho in North Vietnam

while IN SOME OTHER COUNTRIES where culture still had it as normal this horrible habit is now thanks god is dying: Vietnam people love to eat cat and dog - O M G

I want to be honest with all of you: While writing these lines I feel sick and my stomach is just about to start vomiting.

Can you imagine your beloved pets, your babies and companions in that pot waiting to end up in the belly of a modern barbarian who in the name of local custom and culture commits this terrible act?


----------



## Dainerra

is it REALLY any different than raising cattle for food? or chickens? In some areas of South America, they eat guinea pigs. 

If the animals are being raised and treated humanely, then that is that. People in India are generally revolted that we in America eat cows. Horse meat is a common food in many parts of the world.

Here it is illegal, so yes they should stop. But, the fact that they believe it is ok to eat them doesn't make them barbarians.


----------



## arycrest

While I find eating dog meat personally repulsive, I do understand that it's an acceptable diet in many cultures around the world. As already mentioned, in our culture eating cows is acceptable, in other cultures cows are worshipped. As difficult as it sounds I guess it's one of those live and let live issues.


----------



## Lilie

It isn't as rare as you might think. Scary, but true.


----------



## LaRen616

What I find disturbing is the picture you posted. Did we really need to see that? I am absolutely disgusted. :angryfire:


----------



## kiya

I would rather not see pictures like that. Unfortunately we do live in a cruel world. Horses have the same fate sometimes too. The only thing I can say is I hope those animals feel no pain and do not suffer a cruel death. I have seen how horses go to slaugher houses.


----------



## Mrs.K

arycrest said:


> While I find eating dog meat personally repulsive, I do understand that it's an acceptable diet in many cultures around the world. As already mentioned, in our culture eating cows is acceptable, in other cultures cows are worshipped. As difficult as it sounds I guess it's one of those live and let live issues.


This!

If we treated cows like we treat our dogs we sure wouldn't eat their meat anymore. 

Over here it is acceptable to eat horse as well as cow, chicken, turkey, sheep, goat and whatever else... 

Where in the world is the difference? If you grew up in their culture you might as well think the same way they do.


----------



## Mrs.K

kiya said:


> I would rather not see pictures like that. Unfortunately we do live in a cruel world. Horses have the same fate sometimes too. The only thing I can say is I hope those animals feel no pain and do not suffer a cruel death. I have seen how horses go to slaugher houses.


What a lot of people don't understand is that over 50% of the breeds only exist because they are bred for meat. If it wasn't for that a lot of horsebreeds wouldn't be existing anymore. There is no need for them anymore and if it wasn't for that... they'd be wiped out.


----------



## ChristenHolden

A few yrs ago a chinise resturant that was about a hour drive from me was shut down because they were serving dog and cat! They went to the pound or pick up loose animals and took them to the resturant to cook. Passed them off as pork and chicken. If I remeber right the health inspctor found all kinds of pets pened up in back of the resturant. Wish I could remeber the name of the place. One reason I won't eat at chinise, japinise, or vitnimise type places. Jus cuz it says pork or chicken don't mean it is  I felt so bad for those animals some were peoles pets that's what really made me sick


----------



## Lilie

ChristenHolden said:


> A few yrs ago a chinise resturant that was about a hour drive from me was shut down because they were serving dog and cat! They went to the pound or pick up loose animals and took them to the resturant to cook. Passed them off as pork and chicken. If I remeber right the health inspctor found all kinds of pets pened up in back of the resturant. Wish I could remeber the name of the place. One reason I won't eat at chinise, japinise, or vitnimise type places. Jus cuz it says pork or chicken don't mean it is  I felt so bad for those animals some were peoles pets that's what really made me sick


 
Oh man...I was hoping nobody would say something like that.  I can't even eat at those portable taco stand places.


----------



## LaRen616

I heard a local chinsese joint was taking in stray cats and cooking them.  Thats why I wont eat Chinese or Japanese food. Please tell me Thai Food is ok to eat, I dont think I could live without Chicken Phad Thai. That is the only asain dish I like, nothing else. 

I love Phad Thai :wub:


----------



## Josiebear

As much as i think it's disgusting because here we view dogs and cats as our pets and family member, they can easily turn around and say that we eat chickens, cows and pigs. There are some countries out there that worship cows and would get offended if we eat them.

As much as it bothered me i just stop looking because we can't change other countries minds, they see dogs as just being an animal just as much as some of us view cows just an animal and eat them.


----------



## selzer

Mmmmmm, War shu Shar Pei. 


Ok, yeah, that is pretty bad. I really doubt there are that many Chinese restaurants doing this, but it goes like wildfire. Chinese people are different from us, they look different, they stay in tight knit groups and help eachother out and hire other Chinese people. So it is very easy for people to believe and spread this type of thing. 

No doubt some are less than wonderful people, but that could be said of any nationality or race. 

The pot of dogs is disgusting. I once saw a time photo of a large cart of dogs, lots looked like sheps, still alive, hundreds of them piled on top of one another, and being dragged to market in Vietnam by a bicyclist. 

I do not get up close and personal to cows or chickens, but knowing the loyal and trusting personality of dogs, to raise them to eat them just seems wrong. I know they do it in other cultures. I try not to think about it.


----------



## LaRen616

I saw a video once. It was a Korean lady that had a puppy pen inside her house and there were Siberian Husky puppies in the pen. The man points to the one he wants and she picked the puppy up by it's front legs and held it down on the counter and the guy grabbed a big meat clever and......... well you can just guess. I screamed at the top of my lungs! I was furious, absolutely furious. I cried and swore and went on talking about the video for a good month. I couldn't even look at Asians.


----------



## ChristenHolden

Lol I have a shar pei 







the thought of eating his fat butt makes me sick. Tho he would feed a crowd lol.


----------



## arycrest

A few years ago a health inspector found a Great Dane in the freezer of a Chinese restaruant here. Fortunately it was a place I'd never been to.

When I was a kid my mom and some of her friends went out to lunch in Portland, OR. She came back raving about the best burger she'd ever tasted. Later that evening, our evening paper had an article that the restaurant had been closed for serving horse meat.


----------



## Mrs.K

Over here you can eat horse meat. Never ate it though. Couldn't ever do it. :help:


----------



## Josiebear

LaRen616 said:


> I saw a video once. It was a Korean lady that had a puppy pen inside her house and there were Siberian Husky puppies in the pen. The man points to the one he wants and she picked the puppy up by it's front legs and held it down on the counter and the guy grabbed a big meat clever and......... well you can just guess. I screamed at the top of my lungs! I was furious, absolutely furious. I cried and swore and went on talking about the video for a good month. I couldn't even look at Asians.


Not all asians do this though! there are a good handful that find this disgusting as well!.


----------



## Josiebear

arycrest said:


> A few years ago a health inspector found a Great Dane in the freezer of a Chinese restaruant here. Fortunately it was a place I'd never been to.
> 
> When I was a kid my mom and some of her friends went out to lunch in Portland, OR. She came back raving about the best burger she'd ever tasted. Later that evening, our evening paper had an article that the restaurant had been closed for serving horse meat.


Are you serious?!! this is happening in the U.S. now?


----------



## arycrest

Josiebear said:


> Are you serious?!! this is happening in the U.S. now?


Now? No, the horsemeat burger happened well over 50 years ago! 

I can recall when feeding dogs horsemeat was very common ... you could find it in the freezer section of stores like Safeway and Piggly Wiggly, it was also found in many brands of canned dog foods. 

The Great Dane was more recent. 

But for years I've heard rumors of people from certain dog/cat eating countries getting dogs and cats from the shelters for culinary purposes.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

They eat horse meat in Canada(i forgot which part.). I am Canadian, but I don't eat it. My sister's boyfriend is Philipino does not eat dog meat, he has a dog as a pet. A maltese named Roxy.lol. 

Well anywho, there are asians who do this and those who don't. In India they worship cows. In the Jewish religion they eat pork.( i could be wrong.) But yes sometimes its culture, and since the are in another country that does not allow dogs & cats to be eaten, they should respect it and not do it just as much as they want us to repect their culture in their country.


----------



## selzer

Jews actually do not eat pork, and only some Indians do not eat beef. India has Christians, Muslims, and Hindus. Hindus are the only ones that do not eat beef, and that really depends on the cast. My sister's roomate and her nephew are Hindu, and they both at my maccaroni and beef a few days ago. It really depends on a lot of things. Some Hindus eat no meat.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

selzer said:


> Jews actually do not eat pork, and only some Indians do not eat beef. India has Christians, Muslims, and Hindus. Hindus are the only ones that do not eat beef, and that really depends on the cast. My sister's roomate and her nephew are Hindu, and they both at my maccaroni and beef a few days ago. It really depends on a lot of things. Some Hindus eat no meat.



Oh ok. I knew they didn't eat some sort of meat.


----------



## Sharbel

A carnivore meaning 'meat eater' is an animal that eats only meat ( dogs, lions, wolves, tigers etc). So animals that depend solely on animal flesh for their nutrient requirements are considered carnivores while those that also consume non-animal food are considered omnivores (human, monkeys , raccoons).

Animals that are carnivorous or omnivorous do not eat other carnivorous or omnivorous animals but eat animals that are vegeterians / plant eaters ( cows, horses, rabbits, sheep, pigs). These animals meant for meat production are called herbivores animals and the purpose of their existence is to provide the meat necessary for the survival of the carnivorous and omnivorous animals.

The herbivores animals are bred for providing meat to the carnivores and the omnivores. You will not see any carnivores animal like lions, tigers etc kill other carnivorous animal even a dog for food. If the carnivorous animal is killed then the corpse will be left to be consumed by vultures and other scavenging birds who feed themselves from dead corpses.

This is why you can not compare the consumption of pork, beef and chicken meat to this disgusting practice of eating a carnivorous animal.

*No other omnivorous or carnivorous animal will eat another animal from this category other than man.* 

*Man who is supposed to be the only creature with logic is the only carnivorous /omnivorous animal that ate human meat in his history (and in some remote places still does) and that still consumes the meat of other carnivorous /omnivorous animals. *

We are the most barbaric and cruel of all the living creatures that God created and may He forgive us for this.


----------



## Castlemaid

Sharbel said:


> *No other omnivorous or carnivorous animal will eat another animal from this category other than man.*


Not true: Bears are omnivores and will eat meat-eating animals, so do dogs by the way. Dogs - canines in general - will kill and eat pure carnivores, like cats. 

I'm sure there are many other examples of omnivorous animals who purposely will hunt and kill and eat pure carnivorous animals. 

I think it illogical to label and judge other cultures through the filter of our own cultural values, as difficult as it is to not do so.


----------



## mybiggestbaby

I had a friend growing up that lived next door, we were like sisters for years. Her father is Chinese, moved to Hawaii after 'escaping' from communist china in a rowboat, with nothing, and long story short now owns a Chinese rest. here in Maine. As a girl it was a joke in the household that he would eat anything. He told me seriously, though that 'they' he meant 'chinese' will eat anything that puts it's back to the sun. It is a cultural thing like so many others have said. I think it is good to point out that other cultures find our eating habits equally repulsive, it's all about perception, and what your culture finds acceptable.

SO, due to our culture finding it acceptable to allow their pets to breed uncontrollably so there are so many unwanted animals being dumped and destroyed in humane and inhumane ways,

And due to the perception that all peoples of eastern descent eat cats, ect.,

People used to dump unwanted cats, and kittens off at their restaurant all the time. 
So did they eat them? No they took responsibility for them all, and made sure they went to good homes.
My first job was working for him, the summer I graduated high school. Someone had dumped their unwanted kittens off, and every morning when I showed up for work, either him or another man who owned the rest. with him would be patiently sitting on the ground with a bowl of leftovers and milk trying to coax the very scared kittens out of their hiding place. They fed them and talked to them three times a day until they gained their trust and could be picked up. One went home to live with a waitress, and one to a customer one of the waitresses knew well. 
Interesting huh?!
I think people need think about what is going on around themselves that they should be complaining about, instead of pointing fingers elsewhere. 
I also found that picture repulsive, there is no need of that!


----------



## arycrest

Sharbel said:


> A carnivore meaning 'meat eater' is an animal that eats only meat ( dogs, lions, wolves, tigers etc). So animals that depend solely on animal flesh for their nutrient requirements are considered carnivores while those that also consume non-animal food are considered omnivores (human, monkeys , raccoons).
> Animals that are carnivorous or omnivorous do not eat other carnivorous or omnivorous animals but eat animals that are vegeterians / plant eaters ( cows, horses, rabbits, sheep, pigs).
> ...
> You will not see any carnivores animal like lions, tigers etc kill other carnivorous animal even a dog for food. If the carnivorous animal is killed then the corpse will be left to be consumed by vultures and other scavenging birds who feed themselves from dead corpses.
> 
> *No other omnivorous or carnivorous animal will eat another animal from this category other than man.*
> *Man who is supposed to be the only creature with logic is the only carnivorous /omnivorous animal that ate human meat in his history (and in some remote places still does) and that still consumes the meat of other carnivorous /omnivorous animals.*
> *... *


??? Crocodiles (carnivorous) and warthogs (ominvorous) are among the animals included in the lion's diet. Tigers include wild boar, monkeys, and civets (all ominvorous) in their diet including reports that they will eat lions (carnivorous). Pigs/boars are ominvorous. etc etc etc


----------



## Lilie

Sharbel - A chicken will eat anything....even each other. My dogs dug up another dog that passed and they ate her. Cougars (in our area) will eat cats, dogs..anything they can catch as man as taken over their natual hunting grounds. 

Although your post sounded pretty good, I'm afraid that dog don't hunt.


----------



## APBTLove

I don't care if you eat your dog... As long as it's kept and killed humanely. How is it worse than killing a lamb? A pig(who I say are smart or as smart as dogs)? A cow? Deer? 

If you worked with and trained pigs, you might also be repulsed at the thought of eating him...


Yes, it is horrifying to see animals that we love kept like this to be killed in horrible ways:


























I've also heard that some cultures believe the more fear and pain the dog experiences before dying, the more healing (mostly sexual) properties the meat will have, hanging/beating to death are common.


I might be repulsed by someone killing and eating something highly endangered... Unless they were starving or something... However, as much as I adore dogs, they are vastly overpopulated and I see nothing wrong with humanely killing them and eating them, I will never do it, because I love dogs and would find it as disgusting as eating a person and because I've heard many accounts on how nasty it is.. 

But until you become a vegan, you can't say those eating a different species of animal is wrong.


----------



## Redgrappler

Lilie said:


> It isn't as rare as you might think. Scary, but true.


 
Correct, it isn't only the Asian countries that eat dog...others do as well. Personally, I am glad that I live in a country that does not. However, I won't judge other countries for practicing their own customs. If it's in America, I hope that law enforcement throws the book at them...if it's it their country...leave them alone.


----------



## GSDolch

Sharbel said:


> A carnivore meaning 'meat eater' is an animal that eats only meat ( dogs, lions, wolves, tigers etc). So animals that depend solely on animal flesh for their nutrient requirements are considered carnivores while those that also consume non-animal food are considered omnivores (human, monkeys , raccoons).
> 
> Animals that are carnivorous or omnivorous do not eat other carnivorous or omnivorous animals but eat animals that are vegeterians / plant eaters ( cows, horses, rabbits, sheep, pigs). These animals meant for meat production are called herbivores animals and the purpose of their existence is to provide the meat necessary for the survival of the carnivorous and omnivorous animals.
> 
> The herbivores animals are bred for providing meat to the carnivores and the omnivores. You will not see any carnivores animal like lions, tigers etc kill other carnivorous animal even a dog for food. If the carnivorous animal is killed then the corpse will be left to be consumed by vultures and other scavenging birds who feed themselves from dead corpses.
> 
> This is why you can not compare the consumption of pork, beef and chicken meat to this disgusting practice of eating a carnivorous animal.
> 
> *No other omnivorous or carnivorous animal will eat another animal from this category other than man.*
> 
> *Man who is supposed to be the only creature with logic is the only carnivorous /omnivorous animal that ate human meat in his history (and in some remote places still does) and that still consumes the meat of other carnivorous /omnivorous animals. *


This has already been taken care of, i'll leave it alone, this however



> We are the most barbaric and cruel of all the living creatures that God created and may He forgive us for this.



you havent been here long, heh.

I dont need forgiveness from your god, since I dont believe in him, and quiet a few others on here also dont believe in him. Have some respect for them eh? I'll leave that at that

I see no problem with eating dogs, would I do it? Maybe if we were starving to death, but for now, no. If they are killed humanely and kept well, like I think any livestock should be, then I see no problem with eating dogs or cats.


----------



## APBTLove

And I want to add, since God was brought up, that animals were supposedly put here for us to do with what we want... Be it raising dogs to sell their pelts, or using them for therapy work.


Not that I agree with that mindset.


----------



## Virginia

Great post, APBTLove! The pictures were pretty horrifying though.


----------



## APBTLove

Virginia said:


> Great post, APBTLove! The pictures were pretty horrifying though.


Thank you...

They were the most PG-Rated I could find though... The rest showed the actual killing of the dogs...


----------



## Lin

I don't see eating dogs as being any different than eating cows, chickens, etc. 

Now thats not to say I don't find it horrifying. I do. Thats why I'm a vegetarian; because it would be hypocritical for me to pick and choose which animals are ok to eat.


----------



## selzer

I am a little tired about hearing about how bad human beings are. When Lions and Tigers kill something it is pretty gross. Cats sometimes play with their food before killing it (I have witnessed this.) A cat will come into the barnyard and murder all the kittens of the previous tom. Lions and Hyenas kill eachother out of principle. 

We are not so bad.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

selzer said:


> I am a little tired about hearing about how bad human beings are. When Lions and Tigers kill something it is pretty gross. Cats sometimes play with their food before killing it (I have witnessed this.) A cat will come into the barnyard and murder all the kittens of the previous tom. Lions and Hyenas kill eachother out of principle.
> 
> We are not so bad.


Yep its nature.

I think why alot of people are appalled at this is because, they either don't know much about other cultures(which some should) and they think that dogs and cats are to be kept as pets.

Also, kind off topic, but alot of PETA people say this, that humans are horrible and such, when they need to realize humans are animals too.


----------



## selzer

Every documentary starts off showing you the Lions or Elephants or whatever, and somewhere beyond the midway point they start telling you how we (humans) are causing them to become extinct, etc. 

The fact is speicies have been developing and dying out since thousands of years before humans graced the scene if you believe all about carbon dating and such. Humans have actually stepped in and saved some animals from extinction -- no other creature has done this for another species. 

I think in the natural order of things, predators eat prey animals, probably because they taste better, maybe because they do not put up as big of a fight and the possibility of injury is less. Injury to a predator is often a death sentence. Meat tastes different depending on what it has been eating. If a predators olfactory is so good, maybe their taste buds are also very good. I find for me the two work together.


----------



## sagelfn

I don't think its as bad as shark finning. They catch sharks and cut off the fins and throw them back in the ocean. The sharks are still alive and left to drown or bleed out. Shark fin soup is a delicasy in a lot of places and sold at outragous prices. They are wiping out shark populations and wasting meat.


----------



## Glacier

Castlemaid said:


> Not true: Bears are omnivores and will eat meat-eating animals, so do dogs by the way. Dogs - canines in general - will kill and eat pure carnivores, like cats.
> 
> I'm sure there are many other examples of omnivorous animals who purposely will hunt and kill and eat pure carnivorous animals.
> 
> I think it illogical to label and judge other cultures through the filter of our own cultural values, as difficult as it is to not do so.


I agree, I also find this thread incredibly offensive toward Asian people, it's very sad people are so quick to judge other cultures on what's "right". Look at the way some of our meat sources are kept, fed, shot full of drugs, and inhumanely killed. Fix that problem before you attempt to tell other cultures what they should and should not do.

By the way chickens are omnivores, they will eat anything including as someone previously mentioned each other.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Glacier said:


> I agree, I also find this thread incredibly offensive toward Asian people, it's very sad people are so quick to judge other cultures on what's "right". Look at the way some of our meat sources are kept, fed, shot full of drugs, and inhumanely killed. Fix that problem before you attempt to tell other cultures what they should and should not do.
> 
> By the way chickens are omnivores, they will eat anything including as someone previously mentioned each other.


I think these people just haven't looked into other cultures and bother to look into the other cultures and learn about them. Or they could just be very close-minded people who don't know very much.

I too find it very disrespectful. I even knew that some cultures did this. I personally wouldn't eat my dog or cat. But thats there culture and have been doing it for hundreds of years. Seriously before you start judging a culture, read up on it.


----------



## Lin

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I think these people just haven't looked into other cultures and bother to look into the other cultures and learn about them. Or they could just be very close-minded people who don't know very much.\


I was honestly surprised that the OP was not already familiar with some cultures eating cats and dogs. I do not consider consuming them any different than cows, pigs, chickens etc. Many people have pigs and chickens as pets, should we make it illegal to eat any type of meat? No way! And again this is coming from a vegetarian


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Lin said:


> I was honestly surprised that the OP was not already familiar with some cultures eating cats and dogs. I do not consider consuming them any different than cows, pigs, chickens etc. Many people have pigs and chickens as pets, should we make it illegal to eat any type of meat? No way! And again this is coming from a vegetarian


I know right? I am kind of offended of this because, I have Asian friends and my sisters boyfriend is philipino. My cousin who lives on a farm, her family raised a bull and took care of it, but they ended up eating the bull.


----------



## Sharbel

mybiggestbaby said:


> I also found that picture repulsive, there is no need of that!


And why is this picture repulsive? You all call it ...local national culture!


----------



## Dainerra

no one said that the practice can't be inhumane. People said that, by itself, eating dog/cat is the same as any other meat.

have you seen chickens being shipped o slaughter? they are packed in just like that photo. So are turkeys. Cruelty is the same no matter what species.

Meat animals should be raised humanely and die humanely. Doesn't matter if they are pigs, cows, horses, dogs or cats.


----------



## Sharbel

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I think these people just haven't looked into other cultures and bother to look into the other cultures and learn about them. Or they could just be very close-minded people who don't know very much.
> 
> I too find it very disrespectful. I even knew that some cultures did this. I personally wouldn't eat my dog or cat. But thats there culture and have been doing it for hundreds of years. Seriously before you start judging a culture, read up on it.


I hope you do not refer to me and my people! I repeat just because a culture has it to practice a certain eating habit or a certain social behaviour such as cannibalism and slavery if we all went by the same logic as you purport and support here "It is the Asian culture to eat dogs and cats so it is offensive to tell them they are barbarians , voulgars and inhuman" then you all should never had bothered to abolish slavery through a civil war and you should still be able to go on holidays in some countries like Australia and wherever else cannibalism was a culture and never come back ending up in cannibals caseerolle or be chained up as slaves in a masters luxury farm house.

I , the close minded one, was shocked that dog owners would close their eys to this macabric custom, culture or whate3ver on earth you call it and in fact accept it as culture.

MAN IS THE ONLY "LOGICAL" OMNIVOROUS ANIMAL WHO WILL KILL AND EAT A CARNIVOROUS ANIMAL. ALL OTHER CARNIVOROUS / OMNIVOROUS ANIMALS ARE ANIMALS WHO DO NOT CLAIM THAT THEY ARE CIVILIZED OR THAT THEY HAVE A SOUL OR MORE AND ABOVE ALL LOGIC. I WILL NOT COME BACK TO THIS THREAD. I AM PUT OFF BY THE REACTION I GOT. YOU CALL THE PICTURE I CHOSE REVULTING, DISGUSTING, HORRIBLE BUT STILL YOU JUSTIFY THIS BEHAVIOR AS CULTURE. POOR ASIANS. WHAT ELSE CAN THEY EAT? LET THEM DOGS AND CATS. I HOPE YOU READ THE LAST THREAD I INSERTED ON THE VIETNAMESE EATING DOGS AND CATS THE COMMENTS FROM SOME ASIANS ARE SHOCKING... THEY ARE EVEN PROUD OF WHAT THEY DO.

If you did not read the offending comments of some of these poor Asians that eat dogs go back and read them:http://yesboleh.blogspot.com/2008/05/vietnam-people-love-to-eat-cat-and-dog.html

and enjoy the civilized pictures of the poor dogs in cages piled up and treated inhumanely....


----------



## mybiggestbaby

> And why is this picture repulsive? You all call it ...local national culture!


Um, I didn't say that....

But it is normal in other cultures, I try to keep an open mind. Who's to say one cultures way of living is better/worse than any other? 
Just because I don't take it upon myself to judge the way other people live, doesn't mean I want to live that way. 

My point is that though we look at that pot of dog and are outraged, there is someone somewhere else in this very big world that looks a rack of ribs on a Chilies commercial and feels the same repulsion. And that's OK.

But yes, I personally find that picture horrible to look at. 

My concern is the perception people have that people of eastern decent all eat cats and dogs and the implication that they are bad people, or inhumane, because of their choice of protein.

Being humane about the processing of your food animals, what you choose for your food animals, and your race are all seperate issues altogether, and shouldn't be lumped together.

If your a true Vegan, and you observe your redheaded neighbor grilling a steak, and are completely disgusted by that, would it be reasonable for you to go around assuming all redheads like that gross steak, or that they procured it in an inhumane manner, and therefore must be awful people because of it? Pretty Silly!


----------



## mybiggestbaby

> have you seen chickens being shipped o slaughter? they are packed in just like that photo. So are turkeys. Cruelty is the same no matter what species.
> 
> Meat animals should be raised humanely and die humanely. Doesn't matter if they are pigs, cows, horses, dogs or cats.


 Exactly!


----------



## mybiggestbaby

Sharbel, I just went back and reread to see where you misread my post, and noticed you misunderstood Jessiewessie99 too, your taking issue with the people who are saying this thread is offensive to Asians!


----------



## arycrest

Sharbel said:


> ...
> I hope you do not refer to me and my people! I repeat just because a culture has it to practice a certain eating habit or a certain social behaviour such as cannibalism and slavery if we all went by the same logic as you purport and support here "It is the Asian culture to eat dogs and cats so it is offensive to tell them they are barbarians , voulgars and inhuman" then you all should never had bothered to abolish slavery through a civil war and you should still be able to go on holidays in some countries like Australia and wherever else cannibalism was a culture and never come back ending up in cannibals caseerolle or be chained up as slaves in a masters luxury farm house.


Your so called "logic" amazes me! I find it ironic that you will drag a topic such as culinary choices amongst various cultures down to a level comparing it to the barbaric enslavement of humans.



Sharbel said:


> MAN IS THE ONLY "LOGICAL" OMNIVOROUS ANIMAL WHO WILL KILL AND EAT A CARNIVOROUS ANIMAL. ALL OTHER CARNIVOROUS / OMNIVOROUS ANIMALS ARE ANIMALS WHO DO NOT CLAIM THAT THEY ARE CIVILIZED OR THAT THEY HAVE A SOUL OR MORE AND ABOVE ALL LOGIC.


Good grief, you keep making up and changing your facts to suit your arguments regardless if the topic is dogs drinking cow's milk or people of other cultures having dining habits that we view as unappitizing. What other animal besides man falls into your newest category of eating habits of "logical" carnivorous/omnivorous/vegetarians?



Sharbel said:


> I WILL NOT COME BACK TO THIS THREAD. I AM PUT OFF BY THE REACTION I GOT. YOU CALL THE PICTURE I CHOSE REVULTING, DISGUSTING, HORRIBLE BUT STILL YOU JUSTIFY THIS BEHAVIOR AS CULTURE. POOR ASIANS. WHAT ELSE CAN THEY EAT? LET THEM DOGS AND CATS. I HOPE YOU READ THE LAST THREAD I INSERTED ON THE VIETNAMESE EATING DOGS AND CATS THE COMMENTS FROM SOME ASIANS ARE SHOCKING... THEY ARE EVEN PROUD OF WHAT THEY DO.
> 
> If you did not read the offending comments of some of these poor Asians that eat dogs go back and read them:Vietnam people love to eat cat and dog - O M G
> and enjoy the civilized pictures of the poor dogs in cages piled up and treated inhumanely


You are a bigot and I personally find bigotry repugnet ... even more distasteful than thinking of people eating dogs and cats. This is a forum about the German Shepherd Dog, not one where we should feel free trashing entire cultures because we happen to disagree with their culinary habits.


----------



## bellamia

obviously it is graphic!!!! but how differently graphic is it from pics of chickens, pigs, turkeys, lambs, cows shipped off to be slaughtered? first we raise them, fatten them up and then slaughter them so that our taste buds will thrive. its not a matter of survival for us its taste buds! and no one (including myself) thinks there is anything wrong with it. i don't eat red meat but love chicken and fish, always aware somewhere in the back of my mind that this is hypocracy! so in some cultures it is acceptable to eat certain animals either for survial, taste etc and in some not so. I have a chinese friend who told me that in the northern parts of China where it is very cold and where people are poor who cant afford electricity to keep warm, they eat dogs( apparently dog meat is warmer than all) and then use the skin/fur to keep warm! infact she said her brother ended up doing so, this was a family dog and apparently she had seen it and one day it was gone!they do what they have to do. we don't have the right to condemn people for their cultures and traditions and neccesities mostly. I think its appalling that people like me eat meat not because it is a matter of survival but just because i love it and can't stop!


----------



## Sharbel

arycrest said:


> You are a bigot and I personally find bigotry repugnet ... even more distasteful than thinking of people eating dogs and cats.


When I started the thread I said that this behaviour is practiced in Vietnam and Philippines and some other Asian countries and that thanks god *because of reaction and pressure anongst their own populations many Asian countries are abandoning (Hong Kong for instance) this barbarian culture.*

* I had never said anywhere that all Asians are dog and cat eaters and barbaric.* I specified countries and I even said that logic and civilized norms are prevailing in some former dog and cat eating countries.

You have absolutely no right to call be a fanatic on anything and of course by no means I am racist.

Have a good day all of you. You have actually disappointed me. You have pets but you ONLY love your own pets. What happens to millions of dogs and cats that are not meant for meat production by any logic in some countries is none of your concern. You call it culture and even human right!!!

I apologize for bringing up this issue. You are, most of you here, unfortunately immature and unwilling to be concerned with issues beyond your nose!


----------



## Dainerra

it's only OUR culture that believes that dogs/cats are pets and not food. Throughout history, they have been considered livestock/food/transportation.


----------



## GSDolch

Sharbel said:


> When I started the thread I said that this behaviour is practiced in Vietnam and Philippines and some other Asian countries and that thanks god *because of reaction and pressure anongst their own populations many Asian countries are abandoning (Hong Kong for instance) this barbarian culture.*
> 
> * I had never said anywhere that all Asians are dog and cat eaters and barbaric.* I specified countries and I even said that logic and civilized norms are prevailing in some former dog and cat eating countries.
> 
> You have absolutely no right to call be a fanatic on anything and of course by no means I am racist.
> 
> Have a good day all of you. You have actually disappointed me. You have pets but you ONLY love your own pets. What happens to millions of dogs and cats that are not meant for meat production by any logic in some countries is none of your concern. You call it culture and even human right!!!
> 
> I apologize for bringing up this issue. You are, most of you here, unfortunately immature and unwilling to be concerned with issues beyond your nose!



So I wonder then how you feel about animal sacrificing being LEGAL in the US for those who practice Santeria and Voodoo.

So long as it is done humanely and the animals are not kept in cruel conditions, its perfectly legal to do in our own country for religious reasons.

I see it as no different

It is NOT immature to accept other cultures differences. You do NOT have to like them, but IMO it is immature to think people should fit to one form of thinking.


----------



## HMV

*Sharbel *I think you have to know the difference in culture and cruelty. People have been eating dogs and cats for years Just because they eat them doesn't make them cruel, My kid has a goldfish in his bedroom, it doesn't stop me tucking into a nice piece of salmon. Even in Europe the true Italian salami is made from donkey, and horse meet is still considered a delicacy in many lands. 

You can't chastise people for their culture. Some religions consider pigs to be inedible and other consider cows to be holy and not to be eaten. If everyone tried to conform with every culture in the world we would all end up starving to death. I have no problem with people eating dogs. It's their way of life c'est la vie.


----------



## Lin

Sharbel said:


> Have a good day all of you. You have actually disappointed me. You have pets but you ONLY love your own pets. What happens to millions of dogs and cats that are not meant for meat production by any logic in some countries is none of your concern. You call it culture and even human right!!!
> 
> I apologize for bringing up this issue. You are, most of you here, unfortunately immature and unwilling to be concerned with issues beyond your nose!


This is so far from the truth. In fact the biggest argument against you is in support of cows/chickens/pigs that are eaten and trying to point it out that it isn't any different eating dogs than it is to eat any of those!

If you have such a problem with it why not be active and do something about it rather than sit on a forum and rant? Are you doing anything to improve the humane slaughtering of animals? Do you eat any meat? Are you vegan? If your vegan, do you realize all of the animals that die in the gathering of grains? Where do you draw the line? 

For me, I draw the line at consumption of any meat. I have no problem with others that consume meat, I feed it to my pets and have cooked it for others. I don't claim to be cruelty free by just not eating meat, and I do what I can to purchase products that are better for the sustainability of our environment. I love the comment from someone saying they love to eat meat, but realize they are a hypocrit. As long as you realize it!  lol. But the holier-than-thou attitude of some people drives me bonkers. I can't stand vegetarians and vegans that go around trying to convert people any more than the meat eaters that try to convince me to change. I don't see taking issue with a specific protein source (in this case dog) as being any different. If you don't like it, fine don't eat it. Personally there is nothing wrong with eating it as long as the animal was treated humanely prior to death. I have no problem with hunting, in fact find it more humane (as long as done for food and not sport) than factory farming. 

So, where do you draw the line? 

"You must be the change you wish to see in the world" -Gandhi


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Sharbel said:


> I hope you do not refer to me and my people! I repeat just because a culture has it to practice a certain eating habit or a certain social behaviour such as cannibalism and slavery if we all went by the same logic as you purport and support here "It is the Asian culture to eat dogs and cats so it is offensive to tell them they are barbarians , voulgars and inhuman" then you all should never had bothered to abolish slavery through a civil war and you should still be able to go on holidays in some countries like Australia and wherever else cannibalism was a culture and never come back ending up in cannibals caseerolle or be chained up as slaves in a masters luxury farm house.
> 
> I , the close minded one, was shocked that dog owners would close their eys to this macabric custom, culture or whate3ver on earth you call it and in fact accept it as culture.
> 
> MAN IS THE ONLY "LOGICAL" OMNIVOROUS ANIMAL WHO WILL KILL AND EAT A CARNIVOROUS ANIMAL. ALL OTHER CARNIVOROUS / OMNIVOROUS ANIMALS ARE ANIMALS WHO DO NOT CLAIM THAT THEY ARE CIVILIZED OR THAT THEY HAVE A SOUL OR MORE AND ABOVE ALL LOGIC. I WILL NOT COME BACK TO THIS THREAD. I AM PUT OFF BY THE REACTION I GOT. YOU CALL THE PICTURE I CHOSE REVULTING, DISGUSTING, HORRIBLE BUT STILL YOU JUSTIFY THIS BEHAVIOR AS CULTURE. POOR ASIANS. WHAT ELSE CAN THEY EAT? LET THEM DOGS AND CATS. I HOPE YOU READ THE LAST THREAD I INSERTED ON THE VIETNAMESE EATING DOGS AND CATS THE COMMENTS FROM SOME ASIANS ARE SHOCKING... THEY ARE EVEN PROUD OF WHAT THEY DO.
> 
> If you did not read the offending comments of some of these poor Asians that eat dogs go back and read them:Vietnam people love to eat cat and dog - O M G
> 
> and enjoy the civilized pictures of the poor dogs in cages piled up and treated inhumanely....


What are you talking about?This isn't cannibalism.Nor is it anything like slavery. Two very different things.

This is very disrespectful to say these people are cannibals or barbaric. They are not that whatsoever. Mankind had to hunt for food, meaning anything. Before they would the ancestors of dogs, before they realized they could tame them.

I NEVER said I agreed with it. I personally would keep a dog or cat and eat it. You know these people can say the same thing about how we keep cows, pigs and chickens? As long as it is done HUMANELY then I am fine, but I wouldn't eat it.

Yes it is offensive do talk bad about a culture because they eat differently than you. And some of these countries are developing countries and don't have the services, technology that we do to keep their animals in a humane condition and try the best they can to keep their animals healthy and clean. But there are some people who do not care.

Yes this was an offensive thread. You are disrespecting cultures because of what they eat. Yes you need to look into other cultures and read about them.


----------



## Betty

Kind of off topic but not too bad.

Pigs are in the top ten animals intelligence wise and they are slaughtered for food all the time.

I can not imagine me ever eating dog or cat but if I had grown up in a culture where it was the norm, why would it be any different then me eating beef here?


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Betty101;1826806
I can not imagine me ever eating dog or cat but if I had grown up in a culture where it was the norm said:


> This is what we have been saying to Shrabel.


----------



## selzer

I love the way people say they are not going to return to a thread and then continue a long newy post. I am not going to read any one else's remarks, but this is what I think of all of you....

Whatever.

My nieces are three. The younger of the twain will be four in January. I showed them the Errol Flynn version of Robin Hood today. Until you watch this movie through the eyes of little children, there are things you just do not notice. 

Well, anyway, practically the first scene is where Much the Miller's son kills the deer, it continues to have Robin taking the Deer to Sir Guy's Castle. Before the deer was felled, I knew I was in trouble. Both girls were asking me why they killed the deer. (They live near a nature reserve where the deer are EVERYWHERE. On their little plot of soil there are often ten or more of them trying to graze.)

I kept trying to explain that people eat deer. That they were starving, etc, etc. The idea of someone shooting and killing a deer for food, was repulsive to her. 

Finally they younger, Elena, gave up and said "how rude" in reference to killing the deer. 

My feeling about killing deer is "mow them down!" They are a plague and a nuisance, and they don't taste all that good to boot.
Giant rodents -- yuck! I have bagged five with my cars in the past ten years and I am just sick of them.


----------



## sscott1

Although I live in a society where eating cow, chicken, turkey, sheep, goat etc. is accepted, I have made the choice not to condone this disgusting, cruel and unhealthy behavior and have chosen to live a Vegan lifestyle. Saying that it's a person's culture is no excuse - it's time this behavior was stamped out and animals were treated with kindness and dignity. Humans do not have the right to inflict such suffering on another species. I recently discovered that baby boy chicks are shredded alive which made me vow never to eat another egg.


----------



## selzer

If you do not want to eat meat, good for you. But I LIKE meat. In fact, I really do not care what happens to something that I intend to eat. It is perfectly natural for animals to chase down and disembowel other animals to gain the protein and sustanance from them. It isn't pretty. Now, if you can make killing the animals quick without defiling the meat, then you go. 

But just because YOU do not like the idea of animals being used for food, does not mean YOU should tell ME what I can or cannot eat. NOT OK. 

If you do not want to participate in the meat industry, I will not force you to do so.


----------



## GSDolch

sscott1 said:


> Although I live in a society where eating cow, chicken, turkey, sheep, goat etc. is accepted, I have made the choice not to condone this disgusting, cruel and unhealthy behavior and have chosen to live a Vegan lifestyle. Saying that it's a person's culture is no excuse - it's time this behavior was stamped out and animals were treated with kindness and dignity. Humans do not have the right to inflict such suffering on another species. I recently discovered that baby boy chicks are shredded alive which made me vow never to eat another egg.



By what and whos authority do you have to tell ANYONE how to live there life because you disagree with it?


----------



## arycrest

selzer said:


> If you do not want to eat meat, good for you. But I LIKE meat. In fact, I really do not care what happens to something that I intend to eat. It is perfectly natural for animals to chase down and disembowel other animals to gain the protein and sustanance from them. It isn't pretty. Now, if you can make killing the animals quick without defiling the meat, then you go.
> 
> But just because YOU do not like the idea of animals being used for food, does not mean YOU should tell ME what I can or cannot eat. NOT OK.
> 
> If you do not want to participate in the meat industry, I will not force you to do so.


:thumbup: 

Have you seen those tests which are supposed to prove that plants excret certain chemicals when distressed or that they are preported to react in some type of premative pain when acosted by lawn mowers, grazing animals or gardners? I'll take a nice, juicy humanely killed steak to a inhumanely pulled carrot screaming in pain anytime!!!


----------



## HMV

sscott1 said:


> Saying that it's a person's culture is no excuse - it's time this behavior was stamped out.


What do you mean by behavior? Eating meat, What do you think those pointed teeth in your mouth are for? Evolution doesn't happen from one day to the next, people have been eating meat from the day we decided living in trees and eating bananas wasn't all it was made out to be. It's a normal behavior, it's what your body is designed to do.



> and animals were treated with kindness and dignity. Humans do not have the right to inflict such suffering on another species..


Most animals are killed as quickly and as humanly as technology allows these days.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

sscott1 said:


> Although I live in a society where eating cow, chicken, turkey, sheep, goat etc. is accepted, I have made the choice not to condone this disgusting, cruel and unhealthy behavior and have chosen to live a Vegan lifestyle. Saying that it's a person's culture is no excuse - it's time this behavior was stamped out and animals were treated with kindness and dignity. Humans do not have the right to inflict such suffering on another species. I recently discovered that baby boy chicks are shredded alive which made me vow never to eat another egg.


Seriously. Humans have been eating meat for YEARS. Since humans are also animals, is it wrong for lions to eat meat?tigers to eat meat?

I don't mind vegitarians or vegans, but I HATE IT when they try to convert me to their lifestyle. FYI: Eating meat is not unhealthy.


----------



## APBTLove

Hmm, are you against eating cows?
Yesterday, I went to a farm... The cows are bred and many sold for meat... The farmer went over and scratched the bull's head, and rest of the cattle were pretty friendly, enjoyed having their ears rubbed and licking my hands... They are no lesser than a dog in my opinion, though I haven't raised and bonded with them so don't feel the emotional attachment to them...

What about horses? They are very commonly used for meat, shipped from the US to Canada and Mexico for slaughter, some are even killed illegally in the US and sold for meat, because a normal horse goes for more dead and cut up than alive.

I met some horses yesterday and my goodness if they weren't every bit as personable as my dog and smarter... The one horse had never met me, but I sat with her for a good fifteen minutes and she kept persuading me to hold her head and scratch it, resting it on me to rest for a bit... Looked to me questionably every time I said her name. Complete love to be around. Yet I don't see a huge problem with killing them humanely for meat. Sound horrible, but how are they different from cattle, goats, sheep/lambs, pigs, and other livestock animals?



Should animals be vegetarian? The omnivorous ones? I've seen so-called herbivores eat other animals. I won't apologize for my eating meat, and I won't try to make you eat meat. Neither is wrong. Animals eat people, people eat animals, animals eat plants and in the end plants eat animals. Everything seems to eat everything else.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

APBTLove said:


> Hmm, are you against eating cows?
> Yesterday, I went to a farm... The cows are bred and many sold for meat... The farmer went over and scratched the bull's head, and rest of the cattle were pretty friendly, enjoyed having their ears rubbed and licking my hands... They are no lesser than a dog in my opinion, though I haven't raised and bonded with them so don't feel the emotional attachment to them...
> 
> What about horses? They are very commonly used for meat, shipped from the US to Canada and Mexico for slaughter, some are even killed illegally in the US and sold for meat, because a normal horse goes for more dead and cut up than alive.
> 
> I met some horses yesterday and my goodness if they weren't every bit as personable as my dog and smarter... The one horse had never met me, but I sat with her for a good fifteen minutes and she kept persuading me to hold her head and scratch it, resting it on me to rest for a bit... Looked to me questionably every time I said her name. Complete love to be around. Yet I don't see a huge problem with killing them humanely for meat. Sound horrible, but how are they different from cattle, goats, sheep/lambs, pigs, and other livestock animals?
> 
> 
> 
> Should animals be vegetarian? The omnivorous ones? I've seen so-called herbivores eat other animals. I won't apologize for my eating meat, and I won't try to make you eat meat. Neither is wrong. Animals eat people, people eat animals, animals eat plants and in the end plants eat animals. Everything seems to eat everything else.


 
Its part of the Circle of life.I will proudly eat my steak, chicken, and beef, it tastes good. I won't make people eat meat either.

I was watching this show on Animal Planet when we had it as a preview, I don't remember the name, well anyways, there were these deer in Ireland(It could have been Scotland), that at night they would eat birds, mostly baby birds. Yes, deer ate birds. Yes, an animal that is known to eat grass and plants ate meat.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

In Korea dog meat is a delicacy, sad but true. After the Koren war, as usual the USA brought a lot of the Korens into America. Many came into Lynnwood, WA where I lived. During the late 50's and early 60's you took a huge gamble by letting your dog out at night and letting them run free because you most likely were not gonna see them again. At that time their was no leash laws. In the late 70's it finally came out that the Korens would drive around and pick up the dogs and eat them. It was really strange because during this time it seemed a dog disapperared every day and everyone blamed the coyote's. True story, and I can still remember people being upset about losing their dog.


----------



## Sharbel

sscott1 said:


> s*aying that it's a person's culture is no excuse - it's time this behavior was stamped out and animals were treated with kindness and dignity.* humans do not have the right to inflict such suffering on another species.


this is exactly what i mean!!!


----------



## HMV

Read enough of this, I'm off to McDs for a humanly slaughtered ,100% beef,calorie busting Big Mac, and I might even have bacon on it because I don't want to be accused of been biased against pigs and I'm going to enjoy every bite of it.


----------



## celiamarie

You can ask for bacon on a Big Mac??


----------



## Sharbel

Yes we should be treating all animals and specially animals that are not raised and farmed for food production with respect and kindness. Whether we are meat eaters or vegans we are all human beings with feelings and senses. 

I personally do eat meat : pork, chicken, beef, lamb, deer, rabbit meat etc, grilled, fried, boiled, BBQ, etc *but I can not even think of killing domestic animals ( cats and dogs and horses) for food.*

Simply I can not stand even the thought never mind do it. Similarly I can not stand those Koreans in the USA ( that you described elsewhere) , nor these Vietnamese and Chinese in Cyprus or other countries disrespectful of the local feelings and laws raising dogs and cats in order to eat them.

I can understand what you say that being in their own countries and being a long standing tradition for them they do slaughter and eat dogs but I can not accept it. Sorry. I can not.

Also I can not accept the way they carry these animals in inhuman ways, in cages,they beat them alive to death in order as they claim to make their meat tastier and... sexy before they slaughter them.

I may be close minded to some of you but I can not stand this thought. NEVER...


----------



## LaRen616

My rule is: I Dont Eat What I Own

So I do not eat dogs, cats, rabbits, fish or any kind of rodent

But I wont eat Bambi either


----------



## Sharbel

So would you it a donkey, a monkey, a snake? No of course. So your saying does not also mean that you can eat of all animal species that you do not own!

It is clear to me by now that most of you see the world just as far as the reach of your noses and in an extremely shelfish manner. 

Si I should guard and watch my dog, my cat, my horse, my pig maybe, even my chicken and lambs , MY OWN PETS but I should not bother what on earth is happening to other animals of the same species as mine just two squares away. I may even eat the dog, the cat, the horse or the pig of the neighbour! No problem as long as mine are OK... 

The naighbours and anybody beyond the neighbourhood may eat dogs, cats, horses, snakes, and whatever else they like as long as they do not eat WHAT I OWN!!!

*IF ONE EATS MY OWN THIS IS HORRIBLE! BUT IF HE EATS HIS OWN THIS IS CULTURE!*


----------



## GSDolch

You dont have to like, it, you dont have to do it, you dont have to accept it, but guess what, you do have to deal with it.

You scream that we are selfish when YOU wont even look past your OWN nose and realize that not everyone views things your way and that you do NOT have the right to tell other people, cultures, how to live.

They were here long before you, and will be long after you are gone.

I might be selfish for realizing that its not all about me or what I think, fine. (although I dont see how that goes together, but, ok) but you, are a bigot and really the selfish ones cause you seem to think its all about YOUR perspective, and yours alone.


ETA: you have seemed to miss the point people have been trying to make. Don't worry, we get yours thought.


----------



## LaRen616

Sharbel said:


> So would you it a donkey, a monkey, a snake? No of course. So your saying does not also mean that you can eat of all animal species that you do not own!
> 
> It is clear to me by now that most of you see the world just as far as the reach of your noses and in an extremely shelfish manner.
> 
> Si I should guard and watch my dog, my cat, my horse, my pig maybe, even my chicken and lambs , MY OWN PETS but I should not bother what on earth is happening to other animals of the same species as mine just two squares away. I may even eat the dog, the cat, the horse or the pig of the neighbour! No problem as long as mine are OK...
> 
> The naighbours and anybody beyond the neighbourhood may eat dogs, cats, horses, snakes, and whatever else they like as long as they do not eat WHAT I OWN!!!
> 
> *IF ONE EATS MY OWN THIS IS HORRIBLE! BUT IF HE EATS HIS OWN THIS IS CULTURE!*


 
I only meant that because I own them and they are my pets I do not eat those types of animals. If I had a pet Cow then I wouldn't eat any Cows. Understand?


----------



## Lilie

Sharbel said:


> It is clear to me by now that most of you see the world just as far as the reach of your noses and in an extremely *shelfish* manner.


I love shell fish. I don't have any as pets, but I do like to eat them. 

I won't eat my dogs or cats or my horses. But if my family was starving and I had to make a choice, I think I'd make sure I had a pot big enough for my little sister......


----------



## LaRen616

Lilie said:


> I love shell fish. I don't have any as pets, but I do like to eat them.
> 
> I won't eat my dogs or cats or my horses. But if my family was starving and I had to make a choice, I think I'd make sure I had a pot big enough for my little sister......


:spittingcoffee:hahahahahahahahahahahaha :rofl:


----------



## APBTLove

Cattle are domestic... Chickens are domestic... 

Yes, I would eat a snake it is were killed humanely...


----------



## bianca

I have kept away from this post mostly because I am a sook and cannot bring myself to look. I don't believe that makes me ignorant just that for my mental health I choose not to have pictures like that burnt into my mind. Am I horrified by the thought of eating a dog...personally yes but do I think different cultures are entitled to their customs and beliefs? Yes. My mother is French and even she jokes that as a culture they will eat almost ANYTHING! But years ago on a trip back to visit family she was a little sickened to see jars of pickled ducks in her aunts kitchen. So IMO it is all relative to how we and where we are raised. If I was raised in a culture where consuming dog or cat meat was the norm, then I am sure I would not see what all the fuss was about. To me as long as the animal (be it cow, dog, pig etc) is treated humanely in life and death then so be it. Each to their own.


----------



## APBTLove

Exactly, Bianca...

You can't say it's wrong to eat a dog but not a cow, even if both are raised and killed humanely. Cows have been domesticated and kept as pets for a very long time. They are also kept for food.
Cows are very personable, and affectionate...


----------



## Redgrappler

Last night I caught me a huge Striper in the Chesapeake Bay. I swear it looked like he was smiling when I landed him. I called him Rocky...for Rockfish. Then, when I got home I scaled him, chopped off his head, the gutted him. Then I filletted him and baked him up with lemon juice. He really tasted good. Funny thing is, he was smiling the entire time.


----------



## LARHAGE

I live by a very basic premise.... I don't eat anything cuter than me.


----------



## Lilie

LARHAGE said:


> I live by a very basic premise.... I don't eat anything cuter than me.


:rofl:


----------



## Redgrappler

Larhage, if that's your dog in your avatar....can you post some pics of him? From what I can see he's a beautiful Black and Red.


----------



## Redgrappler

LARHAGE said:


> I live by a very basic premise.... I don't eat anything cuter than me.


 
I'f I lived by this premise, I'd go hungry :crazy:


----------



## Redgrappler

I actually just read all the posts Sharbel placed. I am a pacific islander...and no it is not a custom of mine to eat dogs or cats. I am married to a filipina (who is considered asian). It is your right to call other customs or cultures "barbaric". It is my right to state an opinion on your opinion.

IT IS EXTREMELY OFFENSIVE! It is that type of mentality that has rest of the world looking at us Americans with some distaste. This mentality that we are always right and everyone else is wrong. That if it is not done the American way, it's "barbaric", "archaic", and disgusting. The ignorance of excluding other cultures and only pointing out the Asians who consume dogs is extremely disturbing. As I pointed out earlier, people of other races and cultures consume dogs. 

Nigerians, Poland (used for medicinal purposes), Switzerland (they make dog jerky). 

Who are you to judge what is the proper way to live as "humans"? In my humblest of opinions, those who could make an argument with the strongest of credence...are the vegans that have a position that makes sense. Your opinion/position, although maybe with good intentions, really comes off as a know-it-all, prejudice, and ignorant. 

So, I say as a husband of a filipina wife, and a father of two beautiful girls who are 1/2 filipina, I am offended by your post. And check this, neither my wife, nor my girls have ever tasted dog. I will never chastise them or their culture for the doings of their people..past and present.


----------



## Dainerra

for that matter, rabbits are domestic and mainly kept as pets. there are more than a few people who would be stunned at the thought of eating a rabbit.
I belong to a rabbit forum just like this one. People there know that rabbits are sometimes eaten, but it's a forbidden topic on the board. Well, except for cautioning people to be very careful rehoming bunnies because a LOT of people who answer free to good home ads are looking for dinner!

Rattlesnake is very good, tastes like chicken! Gator is pretty good too.


----------



## bianca

Here in Australia Kangaroo meat is available in all the butchers and is considered a healthy option as it is very low fat. I can't bring myself to eat it as I think Skippy is way too cute but then I will feed it to my dog! Molly's breeder had all the pups on it with their biscuits and the first time I went to buy it, I got a little bit squeamish! She however thinks it's pretty good


----------



## Jessiewessie99

GSDolch said:


> You dont have to like, it, you dont have to do it, you dont have to accept it, but guess what, you do have to deal with it.
> 
> You scream that we are selfish when YOU wont even look past your OWN nose and realize that not everyone views things your way and that you do NOT have the right to tell other people, cultures, how to live.
> 
> They were here long before you, and will be long after you are gone.
> 
> I might be selfish for realizing that its not all about me or what I think, fine. (although I dont see how that goes together, but, ok) but you, are a bigot and really the selfish ones cause you seem to think its all about YOUR perspective, and yours alone.
> 
> 
> ETA: you have seemed to miss the point people have been trying to make. Don't worry, we get yours thought.



Hopefully she reads this. because you are 100% right.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

I was at my great grandpa's funeral, and at the get together afterwards, it was catered. I was having some meat, it was delicious. I didn't know what it was so I asked the server what it was, he said it was Lamb. 

I used love the Lambchop, the puppet character, when I was kid, but this meat was delicious.lol.

Yes as long as the animal is treated humanely and is killed humanely I am fine.


----------



## Hunther's Dad

As somebody who had eaten spaghetti _au natural_ (earthworms) with red ant sauce, I can confirm that food aversions are learned. :rofl:

(It was part of a survival course in the USAF.)


----------



## Lilie

Hunther's Dad said:


> As somebody who had eaten spaghetti _au natural_ (earthworms) with red ant sauce, I can confirm that food aversions are learned. :rofl:
> 
> (It was part of a survival course in the USAF.)


EcK! Eck! Eck! Did I mention..ECK?


----------



## Hunther's Dad

My reaction exactly. I didn't have to like it, I just had to do it. :rofl:


----------



## Lin

Dainerra said:


> for that matter, rabbits are domestic and mainly kept as pets. there are more than a few people who would be stunned at the thought of eating a rabbit.
> I belong to a rabbit forum just like this one. People there know that rabbits are sometimes eaten, but it's a forbidden topic on the board. Well, except for cautioning people to be very careful rehoming bunnies because a LOT of people who answer free to good home ads are looking for dinner!
> 
> Rattlesnake is very good, tastes like chicken! Gator is pretty good too.


What kind of rabbits do you have? I used to breed and show English Spots. I'm a little surprised that the topic isn't touched on your forum, but maybe its more of a pet centered one? Among breeders there are many breeds that were developed for meat, are still judged based on meat, and are sold for food after a show... At most rabbit shows they sold rabbit meat sandwiches at the snack bar! 

That was my first experience with a meat that I refused to eat. I just couldn't do it!


----------



## LARHAGE

Redgrappler said:


> Larhage, if that's your dog in your avatar....can you post some pics of him? From what I can see he's a beautiful Black and Red.



I would love to, but my computer crashed, if you go up to search type in Alta-Tollhaus Gavin and his pictures are posted in the thread. Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## Dainerra

I guess you would call our rabbits "mutts" lol feed store bunnies are what I have. They are well aware of all the meat industry uses of rabbits on the forum, but since it focuses on pets, they ask that it not be discussed. The forum does have a section on showing, but I haven't done more than casual browsing in that section. 

I have eaten rabbit many times; it's ok. I prefer deer


----------



## selzer

The kids that raise animals for the fair, 4H, etc, they do halter shows with their steers and goats, and they show rabbits and chickens, and the whole gammut.

The name their steers T-Bone, and Rib Eye, because these steers are going to the butcher after the fair. That is how it is. Are they pets? YES. Are they domesticated? Yes. But they know from the git go that these animals are raised for the pot. 

My friend would actually call them "Moosie Burgers", the burgers that were rendered from their steer Moosie. The kids raised the steer, and they ate the steer. 

Now, if you have a puppy that you have as a pet, and you live where dogs are not used for food, the idea of eating Pip, or Cujo, or Jenna, or Babsy is repulsive. And that is perfectly OK. 

What we should not do is turn our noses up at people who have a different attitude toward dogs. If dogs are raised like cattle or even some rabbits here, for the pot, than that is just how it is.

I have eaten deer, rabbit, pheasant, grouse, squirrel, bass, crappie, perch, blue gill, and walley, some of which I helped to bring to the table. I actually like rabbit and pheasant and grouse, and walleye, the rest I do not like, really. 

If it came to it, I think I could eat a deer that was wild quicker than a steer that I raised from a calf. 

That does not make me better or worse than someone who can raise meat and eat it. 

I will not touch caviar, snails, turtle, rattle snake, eel, worms, crocodile, elephaunt and a number of other things, just an aversion. 

Those of us who are repulsed at the thought of eating dogs or horses are not any better than people who do eat dogs or horses, unless they are specifically causing the animal to suffer to make the meat better. 

They used to bait a bull with a dog to make the meat tastier. Most of us find that kind of thing unacceptable.


----------



## Lin

Dainerra said:


> I guess you would call our rabbits "mutts" lol feed store bunnies are what I have. They are well aware of all the meat industry uses of rabbits on the forum, but since it focuses on pets, they ask that it not be discussed. The forum does have a section on showing, but I haven't done more than casual browsing in that section.
> 
> I have eaten rabbit many times; it's ok. I prefer deer


Do you know about where those bunnies come from? Just wondering- its the same problem as with puppy mills. So if you choose to add more buns, go to a rescue or breeder! Do you have any photos? I'd love to see them.


----------



## silvergts1998

LaRen616 said:


> I saw a video once. It was a Korean lady that had a puppy pen inside her house and there were Siberian Husky puppies in the pen. The man points to the one he wants and she picked the puppy up by it's front legs and held it down on the counter and the guy grabbed a big meat clever and......... well you can just guess. I screamed at the top of my lungs! I was furious, absolutely furious. I cried and swore and went on talking about the video for a good month. I couldn't even look at Asians.



Don't go stereo typing all Asians. I find the act of eating a dog disgusting and most other American if not all American Asians do so as well. Like it's been said before, it's the culture you grow up in. Some people like eating raw snails...now that is nasty.


----------



## HMV

Dogs are not an endangered spices and for some countries they are part of a normal diet. I have no problem with it. How many Muslims live in Europe or the USA/Canada etc, they have to walk past butchers shops with slaughtered pigs on display every day. I can't imagine it been much different for them as it is to us to see a slaughtered dog.


----------



## Dainerra

local breeders who have a batch of bunnies generally. The "box" feed store in town gets hundreds in every year. The small local feed store near my house gets maybe a dozen buns a year. I believe one of the guys there breeds them for meat. They sell a few of the runts there because they won't fatten up enough to be really good eating. 

Our second was actually a return to the store because someone bought them and found out they actually required attention. I went in to buy chick feed and it was "hey, you want this guy?" So she came home with me.


----------



## LaRen616

silvergts1998 said:


> Don't go stereo typing all Asians. I find the act of eating a dog disgusting and most other American if not all American Asians do so as well. Like it's been said before, it's the culture you grow up in. Some people like eating raw snails...now that is nasty.


 
I got over it. I saw the video like 5 or 6 years ago. I've grown up since then, well at least a little bit  I dont have any problems with Asians now. It was just my reaction after seeing that video.


----------



## Lilie

I don't care for the taste of most wild game. I get a little annoyed when someone says, "really try it, you can't even tell it's deer". I don't eat liver either....or kidneys..or heart...or any body organs. It just grosses me out. Hubby says it's all in my head. Well it can stay there, cuz it's not going in the gut. 

I do have a low tolerance for game mounts. I don't understand why folks would want stuffed dead animals in their homes. Have those glassey eyes following you around the room. They really creep me out. The animal was beautiful when it was a live. Now it's just a mummy collecting dust...with eye balls that follow you where ever you go....


----------



## LaRen616

Lilie said:


> I don't care for the taste of most wild game. I get a little annoyed when someone says, "really try it, you can't even tell it's deer". I don't eat liver either....or kidneys..or heart...or any body organs. It just grosses me out. Hubby says it's all in my head. Well it can stay there, cuz it's not going in the gut.
> 
> I do have a low tolerance for game mounts. I don't understand why folks would want stuffed dead animals in their homes. Have those glassey eyes following you around the room. They really creep me out. The animal was beautiful when it was a live. Now it's just a mummy collecting dust...with eye balls that follow you where ever you go....


I completely agree with everything you wrote. Down to a T


----------



## ILGHAUS

> with eye balls that follow you where ever you go....


 At least they are not real. ​


----------



## APBTLove

Redgrappler said:


> Last night I caught me a huge Striper in the Chesapeake Bay. I swear it looked like he was smiling when I landed him. I called him Rocky...for Rockfish. Then, when I got home I scaled him, chopped off his head, the gutted him. Then I filletted him and baked him up with lemon juice. He really tasted good. Funny thing is, he was smiling the entire time.


You know, I live on the Chesapeake Bay and none of my friends ever have luck landing a good striper. I don't like fishing myself, because I don't like hooking an animal, but that sounds delicious lol


----------



## Redgrappler

Rockfish really is delicious. When in season, they are they are really easy to catch if you know how to fish for them. Fishing the lightlines of the bridge tunnels is a surefire way to hook up with one of those monsters.


----------



## APBTLove

Redgrappler said:


> Rockfish really is delicious. When in season, they are they are really easy to catch if you know how to fish for them. Fishing the lightlines of the bridge tunnels is a surefire way to hook up with one of those monsters.


I'll pass that on, I don't know much about fishing... Best thing I've caught was a huge Croaker lol I'm also scared of being in the boat, esp. over the bridge tunnels... So I haven't fished there.


----------



## Redgrappler

APBTLove said:


> I'll pass that on, I don't know much about fishing... Best thing I've caught was a huge Croaker lol I'm also scared of being in the boat, esp. over the bridge tunnels... So I haven't fished there.


 
This is what it looks like when we fish the light line at the right time.

http://www.kayakkevin.com/images/708_The_HRBT_Light_Line.jpg


----------



## APBTLove

Redgrappler said:


> This is what it looks like when we fish the light line at the right time.
> 
> http://www.kayakkevin.com/images/708_The_HRBT_Light_Line.jpg


Holy crap, mind PMing when and at what times you do that? Don't want to derail this thread any more....


Also wanted to add to this discussion on killing and eating things... Even chickens are smart enough to be trained to do tricks, yet they are consumed more than just about anything, and have been for a VERY long time... Should they be held in lower regard than dogs, who've been used for food just as long?


----------



## selzer

HMV said:


> How many Muslims live in Europe or the USA/Canada etc, they have to walk past butchers shops with slaughtered pigs on display every day. I can't imagine it been much different for them as it is to us to see a slaughtered dog.


Actually, I find it very different. The culture for Muslims and Jews is that the pig is unclean and they are not to eat it. For some of them, they should not touch it, or let it touch their containers. 

I think that seeing a slaughtered pig is a whole lot different to someone who views pigs as distasteful or unclean, than seeing something slaughtered that you hold and a pet or even a family member. 

In fact, I think that such a person seeing someone fawning over their pot bellied pig would be a lot more distasteful to them. 

It is more like the person seeing a slaughtered and skinned rabbit who owns a rabbit as a pet.

People completely against using animals for anything, food, dairy, clothes, etc, might have a hard time walking past a butcher's shop, if there is any such thing anymore, but they will just have to train themselves not to look or to walk a different way. Eating animals is something that the majority enjoy taking part in.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

My family & I went to Iowa for my cousin's wedding once and we stayed at a motel(they had no hotels in the area.)Well anyways, the motel we stayed in had a "Dressing Room". At first we thought it was for brides or something for when they try on dresses and other clothing stuff.

Well it turns out it was the room where you skin the animals such as deer, rabbit, duck etc. It totally creeped us out, but we laugh about it now. The city we were in was more in the country, lots of farms, small town. Every place was closed on Sunday.lol.

Oh, and the teens hung out at a Wal-Mart on Friday nights. I am such a city girl, this was totally out of the norm for me, but the people there were really nice and very down to earth. I wouldn't mind visiting again.


----------



## Lin

I hung out at walmart as a teen lol. That and truck stops drinking coffee all night. And they were both over half an hour drive to get to! The gas station was 15 minute drive from my house. Ah, country life


----------



## sagelfn

i'm from a town with no stop lights


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Am I the only city girl here?lol.

One of those country boys was super cute though


----------

